# Hotel  Rwanda



## Jonny Boy (23 May 2005)

I just finished watching Hotel Rwanda. To start off it was an amazing movie.  i was just wondering a couple of things about it though.  i noticed that the Colonel in charge of the UN forces there was a Canadian, as well as 2 lieutenants that i saw. My grandpa was reading a article about the incident in Rwanda in 1994 and he said that the Canadian colonel was blamed for some of it. i don't know to much about the hole Rwanda massacre so i was hoping that someone could tell me how accurate the movie was and if that was a accurate portrayal of the Canadians in Rwanda.

oh and did anyone notice that when the Canadian Colonel  was talking about the lieutenants he was pronouncing them the American way, not the British common wealth way. that kind of bugged me a little.


----------



## Sheerin (23 May 2005)

Colonel Oliver in the movie was fictitious and was partly based upon  LGen. Roméo Dallaire the UN Force Commander, who happened to be Canadian.  

You should check out his book Shake Hands With the Devil to hear his account of the whole ttragedy  And yes, there are some who blame Dallaire, in particular for the deaths of the Belgian Paratroopers.  HHoweverthis topic has been discussed many times here and I suggest you do a search for dallaire. 

As for the movie, I agree it was excellent.  I also noticed the lieutentant thing as well


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 May 2005)

A good book on Sarajevo and Rwanda (MacKenzie & Dallaire + Louise Arbour) is The Lion, The Fox and The Eagle by Carol Off.


----------



## nawk (24 May 2005)

I just watched Hotel Rwanda a couple of days ago and I thought it was an excellent movie.


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 May 2005)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Colonel Oliver in the movie was fictitious and was partly based upon  LGen. Roméo Dallaire the UN Force Commander, who happened to be Canadian.
> 
> You should check out his book Shake Hands With the Devil to hear his account of the whole ttragedy  And yes, there are some who blame Dallaire, in particular for the deaths of the Belgian Paratroopers.  HHoweverthis topic has been discussed many times here and I suggest you do a search for dallaire.
> 
> As for the movie, I agree it was excellent.  I also noticed the lieutentant thing as well



oh cool. thanks for the info. i will check out that book. i hate when they make up characters like that.


----------

